# Meet Yuki!



## Cast+Chrome (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm had him for a few months, but I finally got him to sit still long enough for pics. I was so excited I forgot to fix my settings, so some things got blurred that I didn't want. Oh well though, they're still cute!


----------



## Ezruma (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh how adorable!!


----------



## Bowser (Jul 7, 2020)

Yuki is such a good name!


----------

